

Getting things done in LaTeX (or not) - przemoc
http://przemoc.tumblr.com/post/28208254393/getting-things-done-in-latex-or-not

======
mathteacher1729
Most people have the problems described in this blog because they try to go
from "zero" to "having to write a thesis" in LaTeX. Even for someone who is
intelligent enough to write a thesis in a subject requiring the use of LaTeX,
that's a very, very tall order, even if taken in a vacuum.

For what it's worth, I created a series of short tutorial videos for my online
students in AP & College level math and they are up and running just fine
after one or two attempts at a homework set.
<https://sites.google.com/a/ctyonline.net/jdinoto/home/type> The transition to
more complex and lengthy documents tends to be much smoother this way.

